# Rimfire, any day now



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lookin ripe! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A bit of discharge finally! And she didn't cry when I left her.
She has also dropped alot.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

awww I hope its soon!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's making a liar out of me.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They love to make us absolutely crazy! Good luck - she looks great!:-D


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*She finally dropped*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh you've got another month, minimum! :ROFL: Hopefully sooner rather than later!! They sure like to keep us on our toes and make liars out of us! 

I hated last year, I was literally up for 3 days straight between staying up all night to drive puppies to the airport and the does going into labor one after another after another after getting back from the airport. I left town and a horrible chain reaction occurred :lol: Three of the does had stuck kids that had to be pulled. As soon as I got that last does dang kid out I cleaned it's face, bounced her and immediately went inside and crashed on the couch. I was done, I had enough, it wasn't fun anymore! :lol: Thankfully that was the last doe to kid for the year so I could finally calm down and quit being on alert for kidding problems. That was a horrible week!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything Nancy?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, anything? I keep checking in. lol


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Stopped in to see what is happening. She sure looked ready in that last picture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:wallbang:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

oh what a brat doe! lol I'll keep checking!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We finally have amber goo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woot.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She alternates between chewing cud & nipping at her chest like if she was a bird.:scratch:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on rimfire!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Also squatting a lot, has never kidded standing up. Not pawing. If I don't see action in another hour I'm going in.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well Amber goo has to mean something!!!!?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's really working it! I'll keep checking in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Went in an hour ago, one hind foot. Cannot find the other but feel ears close to the one foot.
Vet should be here soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I hope it works out well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sending prayers..... I wish you the best.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kid with one foot expired. #2 mummified about 4 mos.. One live kid. All bucks.
Will post pics tomorrow of exp kids.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh shoot! Hope babies straighten out for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry. I hope the one buck does OK for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

On no. So sorry Nancy.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Did the vet have any idea why. Hope the one buck does okay for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh no, so sorry for your loss. Hoping the buckling thrives and mom is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hows the doe doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Nancy...any ideas what happened?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stephanie I have no clue.
Mom & baby doing fine.

Blood tinged presentation



She never did go into labor.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First two boys


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Saw your pics...wow, that second one died early....wonder why the bigger one passed  So sad.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Live Buck



All Cleaned Up


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

More often than not, if there is an expired kid inutero it throw toxins that causes death of viable kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bummer....glad you got at least one!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Momma was lucky you knew what to do and when!!! Scares me to death. I always stress during kidding. Think my cheese had definitely slid off my cracker at this point. 
You are so experienced and thoughtful. Don't know if I would have the smarts to catch this. Your boy is adorable. Glad he is doing well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"My cheese defintely slid off the cracker."
Thanks I needed that, Goatblessings.

The loss of the two didn't hit until after I posted his pic.

The blood tinged goo was kind of disturbing but it did not look serious. Hindsight.
She never did push at all, just squatted in attempt to reposition. An hour went by so I dove in. For the life of me I could not get that first kid out.
Most of the time it is successful even if one has expired. I thought he was breech & felt somebody's ears to one side.
Waiting on call back from vet to explain his position; I think he said the head was turned back.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful buck kid....bummer about the other kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First DOA was pretty big, front legs forward so why could I not find the other one!? Also upside down with head flopped over. :!:
Vet said he had a tough time pulling them.
The mummy kid was wrapped around #3, who had to have still been in the sac in order to survive in my opinion.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Frosty said:


> Stopped in to see what is happening. She sure looked ready in that last picture.


I'm so glad you got one live kid! I thought too when I saw that last pic posted on the 16th that labour is starting. I had a doe with similiar presenting signs last year. She had not gone into labour that I noticed (and I watch my does like a hawk!) and suddenly had discharge just like that pic but with no labour signs. I waited an hour or 2 with absolutely no change in her and no labour signs. I gloved up and went in....fully dilated and I found tangled twins. It was a very difficult delivery but I was able to pull both and they all did fine.
So, not to be judgemental of you, but next time I would encourage you to glove up and go in when there's that much discharge, rather than wait 3 days. Obviously the mummified kid was expired long before the 16th but I wonder if the other dead kid would have lived. Maybe she wasn't dilated then yet, but it never hurts to check just in case.:hi5:
Your little surviving buck is adorable!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry you lost the 2 babies - the boy who survived is a nice stocky lad


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

**

This is day 4. She expelled what at a passing glance was a huge hunk of placenta. Nope, it was kid #4. It was maybe 2lbs.
What a shock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. You may want to do antibiotics with her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! so glad she passed it! Is she doing ok? looking after her one kid?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Karen she got Biomycin a couple of days ago, will get another shot tomorrow.
Minibarn she is a great mama that kid weighed 16 a few days ago he must be getting a few groceries hahaha. She is doing fine.

She had been squatting a whole lot long after peeing. My guts told me it was quads but it never occurred to me to mention it to the vet when he was here. It must have been way back in the other horn.
Left a message telling him he missed one.:hammer: An honest overlook.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!... Really strange, but I'm glad she finally let it go


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that's crazy...glad she is ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, is right. Glad all is good.


----------

